
OK, Now I'll Learn How to Program in JavaScript - fagnerbrack
https://medium.com/@fagnerbrack/ok-now-ill-learn-how-to-program-in-javascript-2c7847414830
======
robotbikes
Yeah this. JavaScript spaghetti code dependencies are even worse when you
inherit a project with a bunch of hacked modules and you have to spend a few
hours unraveling the mess to determine how to implement a new feature because
the code was written by a handful of different devs who are no longer working
on it or otherwise available to share insight into the decisions they made in
the first place.

------
pavel_lishin
Do people actually open pull requests to dependencies in order to implement
new features in _their_ projects?

It seems to me that if a dependency is a hard blocker for getting something
done, you either switch to a different one, or write the needed code yourself.
If you opt to open a PR, that's going above and beyond the call of duty.

~~~
dfcowell
I had a dependency for a project that was really good. Had 90% of the features
I needed, was fast, reliable... I just needed one feature it didn't have,
which was a good fit for the package.

The other options that did what I needed weren't as good, for other reasons.

Since I was going to have to write the code somewhere, I figured I'd fork the
repo and maintain my own version. After I did that I realised my changes
needed testing and documentation for other people on my team.

After that, a pull request was just a click of a button.

